# CANDLE MOLDS



## droneman (Feb 19, 2003)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME IF SENT PUT IN RUBBER MOLDS WILL RUIN THEM OR NOT


----------



## Gunner63 (Sep 12, 2002)

we've used scent in our flex molds with no seeming problems to them.

Bill


----------



## NewBee (Feb 12, 2000)

Droneman, We have been using scent and color for years in our rubber molds. Steve


----------



## droneman (Feb 19, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE INFO WAS NOT SURE SOMEONE TOLD ME IT WOULD RUIN THEM THANKS AGAIN


----------

